# Have people around the NBA forgotten about the Kings?



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I just got done letting my friend smash my head against a wall 10 times (I told him at half time that if the Lakers won, he could hit my head against a wall 10 times). Luckily, he's a good friend, so he didn't do it too hard, but I still have a headache.

Anyways, I'm looking at the Western Conference standings and Sacramento is 17-5. Yet, no one is really talking about them. The only stuff we've been hearing on TV is about the Mavericks playing well and the Lakers slumping.

Is it possible that the Kings could go the whole season, win 60 games and still not be talked about much at all?

I doubt it, but I don't think they're getting the credit that they deserve. They've had countless injuries to their best players this season, and they've still managed to win loads of games. With all of the attention surrounding the Mavs, teams shouldn't somehow forget about Sacramento, that could be deadly.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

I would rather have them fly under the radar.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Good point.

Wasn't their one game when Gerald Wallace was 10-11?

And nobody besides Kings fans even noticed! How can you not recognize 10-11 shooting?!


----------



## tinygiant (Sep 10, 2002)

Ya, when they get healthy, I think they'll definitely have the best bench in the league. Because of the injuries, Jackson, Wallace, Turkoglu, and Clark have all had experience getting starters minutes so far this year. This can only help the team down the road. And obviously their starters are pretty darn good too.


----------



## thrice911 (Jul 15, 2002)

What's going on with Peja? How long will he be out for?

I heard he went to Europe to have his foot checked and may have surgery, does anyone know for sure?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Christie is having a nice season defensively, and Jackson is playing well in Bibby's place. Overall it's a good season... they just seem to be lacking the media attention. Not so sure why.

-Petey


----------



## RangerC (Sep 25, 2002)

Sacto's been largely ignored this year for a couple of reasons:

1) They started out 3-3 with two bad losses to Miami and New York. Even though those games were part of an extended road trip (during which the Kings had 5-6 truly healthy players, and suited up 8 or 9) and both fell on the second half of away-away back-to-backs (winning those games with a thin roster is nearly impossible no matter who you play), they led some to dismiss the Kings early on.

2) They've played a weird schedule. On one hand, they've played generally weak teams (Sagarin rates their schedule at 28th in overall strength) which makes it look like they haven't had any significant wins. However, their schedule layout is probably top 3 in difficulty - 22 total games (most in the league, and 5 more than some teams), 11 road games (including a 4 in 5 trip) - 6 of which were on the second half of a back-to-back. It's an average difficulty schedule when you factor in strength and layout together, but at first glance it looks weak.

3) Their success has been overshadowed by the Mavs's strong start and the Lakers' early misfortune. They've been a top 5 team for 3 years now, and it just isn't as 'sexy' a story for the Kings to be merely as great as they have been for years now. 

Since the Mavs' bubble has burst and the Lakers appear to be on their way back, maybe the Kings could get some ink. 17-5 (second best functional record in the NBA) with: 3 games missed from their best player (Web), 9 games missed from their 2nd best player (Peja), 22 games missed by their third best player (Bibby), 1 missed game from Vlade, 2 from Christie, 6 from Hedo, 19 from Pollard, 3 from Wallace, and 1 from Keon. That's 66 games missed from players who make a contribution and 34 missed from one of the big 3 (not to mention the games players played while hurt just so the team could field 8).


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

i think that the kings, once healthy, have one of the best all round teams in nba history. they play great bball from 1-12.

i still can't believe THEY got wallace last year's draft. truly one of the best athletes and dunkers in the L.

this team's hype will start rolling with a couple more wins.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

I know I sure haven't forgotten them!

They are an amazing team - just think of the "clutch" player from the Mavs( Nick the Quick) or Kobe from the Lakers or JO from the Pacers or Pierce from Boston happened to be out for as long as Bibby has been out - I don't see those teams (except for the Mavs, of course)  - having the record the Kings have.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

To be honest, I don't think the Kings have been that impressive this year. They have a good record but have not played that well on the road. Still, they have been banged up a bit this year. I'd give them a couple more weeks to see how well they stand in the west. They'll most likely be a contender come playoff time and I doubt people will be forgetting about them by then.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

The Kings are still alive and well and they will be their in the end, that's for sure. They'll make their noise, A quiet start but I'm expecting them to blow the doors down by mid-season heading into the playoff's. it looks as if they're just pacing themselves for now.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

here's the thing. the hottest team in the NBA is either the Lakers and/or the team challenging the Lakers for the title. Dallas has been on a roll so far this season. That not to say that he Kings aren't doing well because they are, but with Dallas playing so well its sort of shadowed the Kings play.

I'm sure we'll be talking about Sac in the second half on the season, plus they haven't played LA yet!


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

I don't care who played whom and when, if a team is missing its starting PG, starting All-Star SF, backup SF, and backup center and is 17-5 playing over .500 on the road and perfect at home, it's playing well.

As for "noise" frankly, I don't care who's talking about what. As long as the Kings are playing well I just don't care.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wiggum</b>!
> I don't care who played whom and when, if a team is missing its starting PG, starting All-Star SF, backup SF, and backup center and is 17-5 playing over .500 on the road and perfect at home, it's playing well.
> 
> As for "noise" frankly, I don't care who's talking about what. As long as the Kings are playing well I just don't care.


pipe down Chief!

you sound a little heated over there. Take my advice, go get yourself a strong glass of hennessy and mellow out


----------



## tinygiant (Sep 10, 2002)

Actually, I thought that was a perfectly reasonable comment by Wiggum.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

I haven't forgotten the Kings- I'm still counting on them to win a title this year (I don't think the Mavs are ready to contend for a title this year, and I've been arguing this since even before their 4th quarter collapse vs. Lala.


----------

